# 2015 dodge ram western wiring and mounts feeler:



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

Would anybody be interested in an ultramount setup for a 2015 dodge ram and the wiring/ iso module too? 1 season old. Has everything you need except the handheld controller. Not sure what to ask so make an offer. Keep in mind i can ship and i do have paypal as well. 

-Ceranic's Lawn and Landscape


----------

